# Living on Comets



## Aspasia (Jul 26, 2016)

Due to a rather ridiculous story I'm writing at the moment (space bandits on Halley's comet!) I needed a little info on what it would be like to live on a comet. Gravity, temperatures, weather, etc. 

What I found is that the astronomical community has me covered! Behold: and entire article on what it would be like to live on a comet, in layman's terms, thanks to trusty space.com: What It Would Be Like to Live on a Comet

Additionally, they also have a 12 article series on what it would be like to live on other planets: Living on Other Planets: What Would It Be Like?

I thought this was really cool so hopefully if any of you needed this kind of info these links are useful! And I found it's great for inspiration, imagining what other worlds might be like to live on if they're not Earthlike. Enjoy!


----------

